# Peaceful Passions (Three Playlists)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just made three playlists in Apple Music that are about three days worth of music for each one.

1. Peaceful Passions (Classical)
2. Peaceful Passions (Rock)
3. Peaceful Passions (Jazz/Fusion)

They are pretty sweet. Give me feedback!

Classical: 
https://music.apple.com/us/playlist/peaceful-passions-classical/pl.u-PDb4zX5Feg0EaRm

Rock: Peaceful Passions (Rock) by Nakulan Bala

Jazz/Fusion: Peaceful Passions (Jazz/Fusion) by Nakulan Bala


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd love feedback, just put it on shuffle.

This is all from the top of my head, not TOO much thinking or searching for ideas. This is MOSTLY from my knowledge bank in my head.


----------

